# Fractal Design Define R4



## Darksaber (Sep 8, 2012)

Fractal Design has once again refreshed the Define series, now called R4. It brings a few small changes to the table, further improving on the already excellent design.

*Show full review*


----------



## Shinshin (Sep 19, 2012)

I would really like to see a section in case reviews with noise measurements.


----------



## rpsgc (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think 8.9 is fair. The Define Mini got 9.1 (Editor's Choice) and it had more negatives.


----------



## damric (Sep 19, 2012)

This kind of looks like my mini-fridge. 

mmm beer...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 20, 2012)

> You may also move three bottom HDD trays away from the front, which comes in handy if you want a radiator in the front.


I see.. so you can mount 2x 120 radiator in front? Or is it just single 120 rad? How about a 2x 120 on top?


----------



## Vancha (Sep 20, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I see.. so you can mount 2x 120 radiator in front? Or is it just single 120 rad? How about a 2x 120 on top?


You can mount a 240 in the front and the top.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 20, 2012)

You could also just remove both HDD cage to clear the way for airflow, use one optical bay with a  5.25"-3.5 adaptor for your hard drive, back panel mount your SDD.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2012)

Just bought it for 66Ls = ~ 125$.

I am very pleased with it. The only downside it could be a bit higher, you cannot mount water cooling heatsink in the roof plane.

Overall the design is very good. The material thickness could be more THICK in the inner parts, I was very unpleased mounting motherboard nuts in, looked quite fragile and they stand a bit curved . But it is solvable with scewing a simple nut from the backside.
Those fan adapters should have more heads than for two coolers and an option to transmit tachometer data to motherboard. But... after all it is all doable by yourself... the overall basis are perfect for that price. I am thinking about making a engravment in the frontal panel. It should add a more personal feel to it... like for example upside down cross, burning stake, pentagram etc...


----------



## Frick (Sep 26, 2012)

Ferrum Master said:


> like for example upside down cross



To show you're a proper catholic?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 26, 2012)

Frick said:


> To show you're a proper catholic?



I suppose showing to be a "proper" catholic means abusing little boys? 

I am just making fun of the the Nordic Design idea, that I actually really like. It has to be more perfected .


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 2, 2012)

Thiis is actully going to be my next case


----------



## tedy (Nov 1, 2012)

is it normal that power led blue constantly blinking?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 1, 2012)

If I recall correctly, the ring on the power button is steady, the line on the face is the
HDD activity LED, so yes it should flash.


----------



## tedy (Nov 1, 2012)

pretty anoying :/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2013)

232 x 464 x 523 mm = 9.1339 x 18.2677 x 20.5906 in.


----------



## EiSFX (Apr 13, 2013)

This case only has one LED. With one LED wire that says right in the manual can be used for either HDD LED or Power LED I have mine hooked up to power so the light around the power and out the front dosen't blink. There is no HDD activity light or power light depending on how you have it hooked up.


----------



## matagyula (Apr 13, 2013)

tedy said:


> is it normal that power led blue constantly blinking?



You aren't forced to connect it to the HDD activity pin on the MOBO  Mine is just always solid blue, no HDD activity is shown as I don't need it. The LED is so bright that during the night I cover it up with a piece of cloth


----------

